# Bugs in java moss?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought some java moss today that is attached to a cork (so it can float). I bought it from a very nice LFS near my in-law's house. When I got home (5 hours later) and took it out of the bag, I noticed little bugs zooming around in the water. I assume they are on the plants, or possibly on the cork if it is decaying. I rinsed the java moss and cork in hot water and then put it in my tank. 

Are these bugs ok? Is it common to have these on plants (I have never had live plants before). Or should I take it out of my tank and toss it?? I also bought water sprite but did not see anything it its bag. Can I leave that in my tank as well?

thank you!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I bet its totally fine. Its probably just little knats that want to be by the water. One of my plants came with some too but they got eaten by my betta. They like so sit on the water and the betta will snag em. You can either kill em yourself or just have your betta eat them haha! And Java moss rocks. Just make sure you trim it and keep it always at 1 inch to 1 1/2 inch length. It grows fluffier that way.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never heard of Java moss needing a cork to float? 

Rinse the plants off really well in warm water before putting them in the tank.. that should take care of the bugs.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I think they just put it on the cork to show customers various ways it can be tied to things. I figured my fish would probably eat the bugs. I rinsed it in hot water and didn't see anything after that. But tomorrow I'll take it off the cork in case that is decaying. thank you!


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there

I also recently added Java moss to my tank. I was really surprised to see your thread, as it described precisely what I found in my moss. I thought it was random but I guess it's not.

A couple weeks back I got some new plants, Anarchis and Java moss to be exact. I brought it all home, rinsed it off as you did to ensure minimal contamination from wherever it had been prior, and put it in the tank. 

The next day i noticed by chance that Sam was eating then spitting something back out, and upon closer inspection it appeared to be some kind of little white bug that almost looked like a tick. It was already dead but to be safe I fished it out and checked all the moss again and found no others.

I guess these things are just native to the moss.


----------

